# google search



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ever done a google search to see if outbackers.com can be found? Near impossible. I searched on a variety of different things and came up with a lot of outback steakhouses and keystone outback, but no outbackers.com. I can't even remember how I found it. Maybe it was mentioned on rv.net which is where I started my quest for information. I wonder if there would be any chance of keystone putting us as a link on their homepage?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think I saw it referenced on that "other" forum, and have never looked back, well, maybe once or twice....

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

not impossible at all. I just did a search for " outbackers forum " and we were hits #1, #5, and #6

Search under "forum outbackers" and we are referenced in hits #1 and #2. site appears in #6 and #7


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The key is to search for Outbaker or Outbackers rather than Outback. Not sure if we can do something to the home page to encourage more hits (hidden key words, etc.) that is something I've never quite understood about the webcrawlers - and they change all the time - but maybe Vern has some ideas. The websites I've built and managed I had unique enough products to get good search results without special measures.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The deal is to put yourself in the place of someone who has just purchased a new outback. What is he/she likely to put into google as a search key? Good odds it won't be outbacker -- I didn't and I don't think many others would even think of outbacker as a key word. Maybe outback would be entered. But even "outback forum" doesn't rate a hit. I wonder if we show good restraint, politeness, courtesy to others, and a sincerely friendly atmosphere (like we are doing and want to promote), then would keystone consider a link from their site? Or maybe links from individual dealer sites.

As for the web crawlers and key words.... Yes, that used to be possible, but google has closed that loop and rightfully so. You can't really trick google into ranking you higher -- you are what you are. Maybe some of the other search engines can still be tricked, but not google. And, does anyone use something other than google? Probably a few folks, but certainly the vast majority go to google first. OK, I don't have any hard evidence of that.... but "this message was approved by me as well as both the democratic and republican parties"....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yahoo search of:

Keystone Outback Forum

Hit #13 & 15 was us.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Found this site using google. I was actually looking for the mfg site. I believe I type in Outback TT and it came right up.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just ran the google search for Outback rv, Outback camper, outback tt, outbacker, outbacker forum, and keystone outback.

The only search that generated a hit on the first two pages was outbacker forum, and it was hit#5, after several hits on different RV.net threads.









Tim


----------

